# كتاب خطير عن اللحام



## حمادة محمود (1 يوليو 2009)

هذا كتاب ايضا مهم جدا جدا جدا عن اللحام وانواعة وطرق اللحام المختلفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/113860319/3f4eee21/Welding.html


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن السيد (1 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## اصبع الجمل (5 مارس 2010)

يا اخى بعد ما بحمل من الرابط بجد ما مكتوب كالاتى افدنى افادك الله


1[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)](​
[/FONT][/FONT]G,4_pRC`@XS9R"h+IuY]9Yr*o"!bL!hG)WbB\qS7(ph+"dPs]Ra'[email protected]=FUh​[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)].​[/FONT]​[/FONT]Kl2FShLeSkF98P?q1$L:;:EgdpF>b^[email protected]*VkCIM\+CWlBD;&BrObA`:[email protected]​
[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)]9​[/FONT]​[/FONT]HWH0c?W[J<;E:n[[email protected];4mt%O'EY1Z;-n`a<b[niaMeD&K,3joa-PI5>S!Ce[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)])
?%[/FONT][/FONT]Klkan1(oWuOX<)[;n,n'EFqBO=Xb"q3KfU#Eq,^jtr%Eo?8q\4KZ7EA6Tb4\;H[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)],​
[/FONT][/FONT]Mo^UR!Q-'C*\:I7#?/4rMe//+=L'"+A=YA;DT]Zul2;H1%5>hrF>Wa':ekW[PU":W
D0ru>ca2>"#Ai'U^CeCK5F;Pj<P/[email protected]*Nlf;$R-!P*%]d)?D96t<QBe%q(d/oP​[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)][FONT=Courier New (Arabic)]5[/FONT][/FONT]FQD;2Q]%RbV!+.ZCS42MZcD/OGRS6c-IE8


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

تسلم أيدك0000مع التقدير


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ا ناصر المالكى (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

